# 2012 Summer Olympic Commercial. BAD BAD BAD!!



## Pwned (Apr 28, 2012)

So here I am, watching the 2012 Summer Olympics. During a commercial break, comes this commercial for Bounty paper towels. Okay, good enough... OH GOD!! There were some goldfish in a bowl in the commercial. It really ticks me of that they thought that having those goldfish in that bowl was okay and then showed it to a BILLION people, only to have a bunch of little kids beg their parents to buy them a goldfish to put in a bowl. Ticks me off. They gave thousands of goldfish around the world a major death sentence. "If there are goldfish in a bowl in an Olympic commercial, then it must be okay, right?" That's what tons of people will be saying to PetSmart employees. Great


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:shock: I haven't seen that. Mistreatment of goldfish hits a nerve with me. Ignorance is no excuse. When will people learn? :shake:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I have a goldfish bowl, it's my hospital tank when my little guys get sick. Would never make it a permanent home though. Luckily when my six year old niece wanted some fish my dad (her grand dad) was there to get her a tank kit instead of a bowl.

I still smack myself in the back of the head for almost putting a betta in one. >.<


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Had done the error with a black moore when i was 7 years old kept him for two months and one night i threw too much food in the bowl. I though: He will eat as much as he needs and i remove the exess tomorrow...
Couldnt stop crying for a week afterwards.

I really hope that people stop using fish in bowls and as easy pets.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

Omg, I saw that yesterday when I was watching with my little sister! I said the same thing to her D: She looked at me and was like... "When did you become a crazy fish lady?" lol. Least she has enough sense to know it's wrong tho!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw a commercial with a Betta in an unfiltered unheated open top no decorations with a purple Betta it was for a doll.


----------

